# Clydes x Dutch Warmblood Conformation Critique



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She's very pretty...
She has a nice uphill build to her.
I see no reason to pick her apart and being you already own her, she does her job well and has never had a bad step or lame would not invite criticism.
Enjoy your horse and the years of a riding partnership she offers you.

Welcome to the Forum!!
🐴...


----------



## Guinevere_eventer2013 (Jun 5, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> She's very pretty...
> She has a nice uphill build to her.
> I see no reason to pick her apart and being you already own her, she does her job well and has never had a bad step or lame would not invite criticism.
> Enjoy your horse and the years of a riding partnership she offers you.
> ...


Thank you so much.
And yeah, only reason I asked because in a facebook group I posted her- they liked her but said her hocks and pasterns were too straight? I see that but may think it is angle because she absorbs shock and it doesn’t affect her in any way. Possibly when she is older or soon I may try to have a foal from her- even if she is “grade”.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pics need to be directly side on and on flat level ground where feet can be seen and not hidden in sand.


----------



## Guinevere_eventer2013 (Jun 5, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Pics need to be directly side on and on flat level ground where feet can be seen and not hidden in sand.


i will get some better ones today


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

She does look a bit straight through the hind end. Very upright angles through the shoulder, and hip. I think that is from the Clydesdale in her. She has very thick and sturdy legs with a good amount of bone. 

I think we have bred our larger horses to be too fine boned. I know my friend's warmbloods really struggled with soundness issues. The extra bone is a benefit for soundness and it is a good thing that her upper body is lighter than a Clydesdale. 

If you breed her, I would look for stallion with a petite upper body, but thick legs, and a more refined head. You want some refinement without losing the extra bone in those legs. Although she might cross well with an Irish Draught or Irish Sport horse.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

She seems like a very nice horse! What are you thinking of breeding her with? 

I've known lots of horses that had less than stellar conformation that were excellent performance horses. So I'm not the type to scrutinize a horse overly much in regards to their conformation. 

The fact that she is safely taking you on your journey is what really matters! 

Wishing you luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is 'normally' straight through the hock as are most draft horses. What a lovely mare!!! love and enjoy her, and ignore ignorant comments . Ride on!


----------



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

Guinevere_eventer2013 said:


> Hey guys! Im here to ask for opinions- I may need to get better pictures of her hoof angles but what do you think about her.
> 
> I currently own her- we are competing starterin XC but schooling BN stadium and BN/Novice Dressage. She is a Clydesdale x Dutch Warmblood cross and in all the time I have had her has not gone lame once. She is AWESOME in the dressage and jumping arena- with smooth easy to ride gaits
> View attachment 1114355
> View attachment 1114356




Adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Guinevere_eventer2013 (Jun 5, 2021)

Palfrey said:


> She seems like a very nice horse! What are you thinking of breeding her with?
> 
> I've known lots of horses that had less than stellar conformation that were excellent performance horses. So I'm not the type to scrutinize a horse overly much in regards to their conformation.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! She is amazing ❤ The other day I let my friend ride her snd she was a super star! I wish I could link the video.. but If I were to breed her I noticed a Stallion I really like, which is a Oldenburg!
His name is Sir Cisco, I will check to see if I can attach the photos


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you in the U.S. Or U.K.? I really like Sempatico if you are partial to pintos.


----------



## Guinevere_eventer2013 (Jun 5, 2021)

4horses said:


> Are you in the U.S. Or U.K.? I really like Sempatico if you are partial to pintos.


U.S! Ill check Sempatico out!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

@Guinevere_eventer2013 WoW! What a beautiful stallion! Nice pedigree too! I'm sure the foal would be amazing!


----------



## Guinevere_eventer2013 (Jun 5, 2021)

Palfrey said:


> @Guinevere_eventer2013 WoW! What a beautiful stallion! Nice pedigree too! I'm sure the foal would be amazing!


Right?! 😍😍


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would have bred to Sempatico myself. I really love him, but I have no desire to own anything that big. After riding my friend's 17 hand paint, I decided I am more comfortable with a smaller mount. There's also Palladio Blu. He would be another good choice.


----------



## Guinevere_eventer2013 (Jun 5, 2021)

4horses said:


> I would have bred to Sempatico myself. I really love him, but I have no desire to own anything that big. After riding my friend's 17 hand paint, I decided I am more comfortable with a smaller mount. There's also Palladio Blu. He would be another good choice.


Palladio Blu is cute! Has very similar gaits to my mare and seems brave!


----------

